# Public Fishing



## Out_Of_Wyoming (Sep 8, 2015)

I've been trying to hit Johnson's beach with next to no luck. I was wondering if anyone could suggest somewhere to hit that is accessible on foot? I do not have a kayak or boat.


----------

